# Rigs 5/4-5/5



## GA BOY (Dec 1, 2011)

Came down from savannah,ga friday night and met up with a friend from destin.

Left out of ft morgan sat at 1 p.m. Went straight to the ram. Lines in and nothing,but sharks,sharks and more sharks. Fished there to dark with nothing to show. We jigged and caught no blackfin and the ones we did hook were taken by the sharks. (not many) so we give up on the ram and decided to head to horn mtn.

Got to horn about 10 p.m. Well we jigged and jigged and nothing. Nada. So we decided to go to bed about 1 a.m. Set out a sword line and cought a shark about 4 a.m. No other bites. Went ahead and got up and was trolling by 5 a.m. Cought a 30 lb. Yf bout 20 minutes later. Thought we were going to burn em up. But nope. Not another nock down for 4 hours. Tried jigging. Tried live bait. Tried chunking. Nada. Only hope was back to the ram

got to the ram. Big mistake. No knockdowns. Left ram at 12 and trolled to drill ship. 

First pass at the drill ship got a nice yf. Rebaited. 2nd pass got 2 knockdowns but lost both at the boat. 3rd pass got 2 more knockdowns and cought a nice yf and bf. Fish everywhere. Like 5 acres of fish jumping out of the water,but they just wasn't hungry. Trolled for about another hour and no more knockdowns. The beer can was on the way home. So we said what the heck and stopped by for a few minutes.

Just as soon as we put the lines in. Bam. Hooked up. Nice yf. Put the baits back out. 2 knockdown. Lost 1 and caught another yf. By that time it was getting late,but we decided to make one more pass and cought 1 more yf. Wanted to stay longer but it was 5:30 and we had 68 miles to go. 

Ride in was good except for one bad storm about 10 miles out. I dont know how big the waves were but we had to slow down to 9 knts. Worst storm i have seen in a while.

Total count was 6 yf and 1 bf.


----------



## GA BOY (Dec 1, 2011)

Pics


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Same way for us out there. We were out there Monday and Tuesday and every place was covered in sharks. There were plenty of fish feeding on the surface but they just didn't want to bite.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Man you two guys are some ugly motor scooters!


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

you did good on your tour of the gulf

straycat


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Wish I could make it out with you one more time but looks like the sharks have taken over anyway.


----------

